# Meist gehasste/nervigste Region / Instanz / Quest



## cbuffed76 (15. Juli 2008)

Moin allerseits,


so sehr ich LotRo in mein Spielerherz geschlossen habe, dieser Thread muss sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin mit meinem Main erst auf Level 30, habe bislang aber schon sehr viele, schöne und abwechslungsreiche Regionen und auch Quests durch- und erlebt.

Aber GARTH AGARWEN ist ein Fluch!
Hut ab!
Ich war bestimmt schon 5x drin, heile mir in random Groups die Seele aus dem Leib, nehme ewig lange Laufwege in Kauf und dann sind die Drop-Rates (Schwerter die die Geister fallen lassen sollten!!!! oder auch die wenigen Ruinen Teile) so übel niedrig... Spass macht das keinen!
UNd die Menge an Quests, die da zusammen laufen: versucht da mal ne gescheite Group mit "gleichen" offenen Quests zusammen zu kriegen...

Argh!

Wie sieht es denn in den höheren Stufenregionen aus? Ist GA die unrühmliche Ausnahme oder kommt sowas noch öfter vor?
Ich geh gern in random groups, aber irgendwie flucht jeder über GA... Bin froh, wenn die Quests dort durch sind....


Chris


----------



## Monstermax (15. Juli 2008)

da bin ich ja mal auf die Antworten gespannt, GA steht mir nämlich noch bevor


----------



## Dwarim (15. Juli 2008)

Ja, GA ist ein Fluch!
So viele Quests hab ich dort allerdings nicht gemacht, aber ich fands trotzdem scheiße ^.^. Vor allem der Kampf gegen Ivar und die Bitterborke sind ein Graus.
Naja am besten überspringen und direkt im nächsten Gebiet questen. Über die folgenden Inis kann ich nur zu Fornost was sagen (ca ab lvl 40) denn mein Main ist momentan erst Level 40. Also es ist dort nicht soo schlimm, vor der Instanz ist ein kleines Waldläufer Lager wo man etwa eine Hand voll Quests für die Instanz bekommt (ohne Vorquests erledigen zu müssen) die man also auch teilen kann und in Zwei, wenn nicht sogar einem Run hinbekommen sollte.

Sowas wie mit den Ruinenteilen gibt es in Fornost allerdings auch, nur dass man in Fornost kleine Skelette suchen muss, diese jedoch viel häufiger anzutreffen sind.
Allerdings: Die gute Beute und der Schrott, den man anschließend beim Händler verkauft und massig Kohle dafür bekommt macht das alles wieder wett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wer's genau wissen will: man bekommt dort in 3-4 stunden ca 500Silber bis 1Gold)


----------



## Knurrbauch (15. Juli 2008)

Meinst du die letzte Quest von Buch 2?


----------



## Dwarim (15. Juli 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Meinst du die letzte Quest von Buch 2?



Nein oder?
Also ich hatte B2 komplett abgeschlossen als ich Garth Agarwen besucht hab, wenn du das meinst. Allerdings ist der Endboss die Rote Maid, um die sich Buch 2 dreht.


----------



## Azddel (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich fidne Garth Argawen gar nicht so schlimm, Fornost dafür viel schlimmer :-) (Mein Main ist 43).
Wenn man eine etwas konzentrierte Gruppe hat, kommt man durch GA ganz gut durch. Die Rote Maid ist tatsächlich eher leicht zu bezwingen. Und ich war etwas enttäuscht über den Kampffverlauf. Ein ganz anderes Kaliber ist da Ivar Bluthand. Der Typ hat mich echt genervt. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich als Barde spiele und einer von Ivars nervigsten Tricks das Entziehen von Kraft ist. Man möchte zwar gerne heilen, jedoch: es gelingt einem nicht sehr lange...
Aber ich finde, es lohnt sihc auch von den Items her, nach GA reinzugehen. Mit der "Niederlage der Bluthand" bin ich bis Level 40 rumgerannt. 

Grüße.


----------



## Dwarim (15. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Also ich fidne Garth Argawen gar nicht so schlimm, Fornost dafür viel schlimmer :-) (Mein Main ist 43).
> Wenn man eine etwas konzentrierte Gruppe hat, kommt man durch GA ganz gut durch. Die Rote Maid ist tatsächlich eher leicht zu bezwingen. Und ich war etwas enttäuscht über den Kampffverlauf. Ein ganz anderes Kaliber ist da Ivar Bluthand. Der Typ hat mich echt genervt. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich als Barde spiele und einer von Ivars nervigsten Tricks das Entziehen von Kraft ist. Man möchte zwar gerne heilen, jedoch: es gelingt einem nicht sehr lange...
> Aber ich finde, es lohnt sihc auch von den Items her, nach GA reinzugehen. Mit der "Niederlage der Bluthand" bin ich bis Level 40 rumgerannt.
> 
> Grüße.



Klar lohnt es sich (hab z.B. den Banner von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber spaß macht die Instanz nicht so wirklich. Wenn man z.B. nicht weiß, dass Geister im Wasser sind und dann beim Pull oder einfach beim Laufen ins Wasser gerät hat man direkt 3 oder sogar mehr Geister an der Backe, die die Gruppe dann meist zusätzlich im Kampf überraschen. Man kann dann allerdings um die Ecke rennen, so zwingt man sie langsam und fast immer alleine zu kommen, aber das kann ja auch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## Knurrbauch (15. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Nein oder?
> Also ich hatte B2 komplett abgeschlossen als ich Garth Agarwen besucht hab, wenn du das meinst. Allerdings ist der Endboss die Rote Maid, um die es ja in B2 geht



Hmm, dann war ich grad auf dem falschen Dampfer... zu wenig Kaffee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (15. Juli 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Hmm, dann war ich grad auf dem falschen Dampfer... zu wenig Kaffee...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hab 2 favs bei den unbeliebtesten Instanzen. Wenn ich mir Fornost und GA ansehe, dann sind diese für meine Begriffe etwas zu langatmit aufgezogen. Will ich mit einer vom Levelbereich richtigen Gruppe da reingehen, so brauche ich mindestens 4 Stunden, um diese zu absolvieren. Dies ist meines Erachtens zu lange für diesen Levelbereich. 

Sie sind bei mir aber auch nur wegen der übertriebenen Zeitspanne etwas unbeliebt, schön find ich beide vom Flair her^^


----------



## Olfmo (15. Juli 2008)

Tjo dass man GA nicht mag kann ich durchaus verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem ersten Charakter habe ich alle Quests und Instanzen durchgespielt (bzw. bin im Falle der Annuminas-Instanzen etc. noch dabei^^) aber mit meinem Twink (ist grade 40) habe ich sehr viel ausgelassen, darunter GA, Gruppenquests in Nan Wathren und Dol Dinen, Fornost habe ich auch nicht vor zu machen...

das schöne ist ja, dass lotro einem (inzwischen) genug Möglichkeiten bietet zu questen, man kann also guten Gewissens auch mal ganze Instanzen oder Questgebiete weglassen, ohne dass einem ein gravierender Nachteil entsteht. Einzige "Nachteile" sind der nicht bekommene Ruf (net wirklich wichtig...), eventuell verpasste Items (gerade während des levelns behält man die aber meist eh nicht lange) und diverse Taten, die man aber eh nachholt meistens, wenn man den entsprechenden Trait ausrüsten möchte


----------



## Kobold (15. Juli 2008)

Ich mag die Intro-Tutorial-Instanz nicht. Lieber gleich "überspringen" und mit Stufe 5 loslegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lionmir (15. Juli 2008)

Bei meinem Mainchar hab ich mich noch durch Garth Agarwen gequält und auch in Dol Dinen alles gemacht.
Damals war das Spiel aber noch ziemlich neu und so war es nicht so schwer eine Gruppe zu finden, da ja jeder noch mit Leveln beschäftigt war!

Mit meinem Twink (jetzt Level 45) hab ich ziemlich viele Ini´s und Gruppenaufgaben einfach ausgelassen und mich mit Soloquests hochgelevelt, weil es mittlerweile schwer ist Gruppen zu finden in diesen Levelbereichen!

In Evendim gibt´s auch ein paar Gruppenquests für die man so gut wie nie ne Gruppe findet, z.B. Elendils Grab oder Fluch der Diebesjäger sind mir in schlechter Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Slayed (15. Juli 2008)

Meine meinung GA ist finde ich die Schlimmste Instanz die es gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Meistens rennt man eh mit einer Random Grp Planlos durch die Gegend und sucht i-welche Monster um eine Quest zu beenden. Dabei wird die Quest eh nie fertig da nach iener halben Stunde aufeinmal der Healer oder der tank off muss  .


Aber das schlimmste Gebiet finde ich ist immer noch der Sumpf in Ost Angmar .
Wenn man es von weitem sieht sieht es so plastisch aus   wie i-was  aus PLastik halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Schlimmstes Quest ?

Hmmm mal überlegen finde ich jetzt Persönlich gar keins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hauptsache es gibt ep  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Kobold (15. Juli 2008)

*Garth Argarwen* ist wirklich eine schlimme Instanz. Nicht weil es nicht Spaß macht, darin zu questen. Ehr ist das Problem, das es zuviele Aufgaben darin gibt, die recht verteilt sind. Random-Groups setzen sich dann meist aus Mitgliedern zusammen, die entweder nur ganz vorne an noch 15-Geister brauchen, aber nicht bis zur Maid oder Ivar wollen. Oder eben Spieler, die mitten in der (langen) Instanz die "kotzende Katze zum Tierarzt" bringen müssen oder von "Mutti zum Essen" gerufen werden und mal mitten im Kampf für 30 min AFK sind... 
Was dort fehlt, ist eine Abkürzung direkt zu den Questzielen, damit man nicht laufend den ganzen Weg durch das Labyrinth laufen muss.


----------



## Ascían (15. Juli 2008)

Lionmir schrieb:


> Bei meinem Mainchar hab ich mich noch durch Garth Agarwen gequält und auch in Dol Dinen alles gemacht.
> Damals war das Spiel aber noch ziemlich neu und so war es nicht so schwer eine Gruppe zu finden, da ja jeder noch mit Leveln beschäftigt war!
> 
> Mit meinem Twink (jetzt Level 45) hab ich ziemlich viele Ini´s und Gruppenaufgaben einfach ausgelassen und mich mit Soloquests hochgelevelt, weil es mittlerweile schwer ist Gruppen zu finden in diesen Levelbereichen!
> ...



Fluch der Diebesjäger ist mMn aber inzwischen genervt worden, hab es mit einem Twink letztens erst wieder gemacht.

Am nervigsten finde ich:

Quest: Herr von Imlad Balchorth & B8K5 vor Buch 10 Patch

Tat: Treue: Kreis der Verzweiflung (Die Minais von BG erkunden)

Instanz: Haudh Valandil & Fornost kompl.


----------



## Dwarim (15. Juli 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> *Garth Argarwen* ist wirklich eine schlimme Instanz. Nicht weil es nicht Spaß macht, darin zu questen. Ehr ist das Problem, das es zuviele Aufgaben darin gibt, die recht verteilt sind. Random-Groups setzen sich dann meist aus Mitgliedern zusammen, die entweder nur ganz vorne an noch 15-Geister brauchen, aber nicht bis zur Maid oder Ivar wollen. Oder eben Spieler, die mitten in der (langen) Instanz die "kotzende Katze zum Tierarzt" bringen müssen oder von "Mutti zum Essen" gerufen werden und mal mitten im Kampf für 30 min AFK sind...
> Was dort fehlt, ist eine Abkürzung direkt zu den Questzielen, damit man nicht laufend den ganzen Weg durch das Labyrinth laufen muss.



Die gibt es, der Schlüssel dazu droppt bei Ivar. Allerdings muss dann Jemand dabei sein, der eben diesen Schlüssel besitzt...


----------



## Monstermax (15. Juli 2008)

wie viel Quests gibt es denn insgesammt für Garth Agawen ?


----------



## Hoogan (15. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist nicht die Abkürzung sondern die schlüssel dazu. War im Hügelgrab besser da hatte dan jeder irgendwan den Totenkopfschlüssel (Questbelohnung). Hier droppt das Zeugs. War 5mal drin und hab immer noch keinen. Bin trotzdem fertig auch mit Ivar und der Maid, am besten zulegen mit ner gruppe 40+ vorher ist Ivar kaum zuschaffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himheru (15. Juli 2008)

Grausame Geister

 Bitterborkes Saat

 Relikte von Rhudaur

 Arthedains verlorene Bücher

 Eichenherzens Notlage

 Die Ringe von Rhudaur

 Die zerrüttete Vergangenheit

 Ivar Bluthand

 Rettung der verlorenen Maid

So, das sind die Quests die in der Instanz vorhanden sind. Nur fast jedes dieser Quests hat eine laaange Reihe von anderen Aufgaben die voher erledigt werden müssen...


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juli 2008)

Ich fand alle Instanzen derartig Entmutigend, dass sie mich direkt als kunden vergessen konnten. Vorallem der Umstand, dass die Instanz-Levelanforderungen bei GA, Hügelgräber und Fornost deutlich über denen der gesamten umliegenden Gegend waren, hat auch zu meiner Ignoranz ihnen gegenüber beigetragen.

Schlimm war ansonsten nie eine ganze Region, aber diese beiden Ereignisse hier....
Der Alte Wald: Wölfe Töten nach Release. Hat um 3 Uhr Nachts zwei Stunden gedauert.
Angmar: Würmer jagen. Mit einem Kundigen als Helfer. Zwei Stunden.

Die unsympathischsten spielgebiete waren Einsame Lande und Angmar. Teilweise hab ich da das spiel angemacht und gedacht: Neh. Tschüss. Spiel aus.
 Glücklicherweise hatte ich in Angmar mehrmals Zusammentreffen mit einer leveling-gruppe, die anscheinend twinks spielte, denn einer von ihnen hatte einfach *ahnung*, was das ganze deutlich angemnehmer machte.


----------



## Makata (15. Juli 2008)

Einsame Lande -> Narbige Warg Pfoten sammeln
Wenn endlich mal einen Warg findest haben die Dinger ne Drop Chance unter aller Sau.
Gestern 1h für 12 Pfoten gebraucht...

Instanzen:
 - Fornost, ist mir einfach viel viel zu lang
 - Carn Dum, noch länger als Fornost wenn man alles machen will


----------



## simoni (15. Juli 2008)

Da muss ich Vetaro zustimmen, die Wölfe waren echt ein Graus. Unter anderem ein Grund, warum ich das Spiel erstmal ein halbes Jahr beiseite gelegt hatte. Ansonsten finde ich jegliche Art von Traits nerventötend, z.B. Kriecher in den Trollhöhen,usw...


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

naja Garth Agarwen ist echt schlimm aber ich finde die komplette Fornost Instanz genauso "schlimm" naja komm erstmal nach Angmar, dann freust du dich mal über eine grüne Landschaft. In Angmar ist das questen wikrlich schrecklich finde ich


----------



## Gromthar (15. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle gegen Garth Agarwen habt. Gut, es dauert immer eine Weile bis man eine Gruppe beisammen hat, doch eigentlich finde ist dies sogar eine meiner Instanzlieblinge - sehr schön gemacht, auch die Aufgaben in Agamaur.

Bei Fornost muss ich allerdings zustimmen. Mit meinem ersten Char habe ich zufällig nach nicht einmal 10 Minuten Suche eine Gruppe gehabt, mit meinem zweiten Char suchte ich einen ganzen Abend, mit meinem dritten 3 Abende bis ich entmutigt aufgab. Insgesamt mag ich die ganzen Nordhöhen nicht. Das Gebiet ist zwar stimmig, aber mir persönlich ein wenig zu dröge. Einzig Dol Dinen macht Laune, zumal man immer Gruppen dafür findet und ich sowieso ein Fan von nicht instanzenieren Gruppenquest-Gebieten bin.

Am meisten stört mich an HdRO das nicht wirklich vorhandene SNG-System. Es ist das Einzige, das ich hier vermisse und an WoW wirklich mochte.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

Slayed schrieb:


> Aber das schlimmste Gebiet finde ich ist immer noch der Sumpf in Ost Angmar .
> Wenn man es von weitem sieht sieht es so plastisch aus   wie i-was  aus PLastik halt
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt ist mir auch schon aufgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Am meisten stört mich an HdRO das nicht wirklich vorhandene SNG-System. Es ist das Einzige, das ich hier vermisse und an WoW wirklich mochte.



Es gibt ja ein SNG-System, dort kann man nach Gruppen suchen die auch die selbe Quests oder ähnliches machen wollen. Leider benutzt dieses System selten jemand


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Es gibt ja ein SNG-System, dort kann man nach Gruppen suchen die auch die selbe Quests oder ähnliches machen wollen. Leider benutzt dieses System selten jemand



Es geht ihm wahrscheinlich auch um die Suche nach Gruppenmitgliedern für eine bestimmte Instanz, nicht nur für Aufgaben. Und das fehlt wirklich. Allerdings ist die Behauptung, das SNG-system wäre inexistent schon ziemlich übertrieben.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Es geht ihm wahrscheinlich auch um die Suche nach Gruppenmitgliedern für eine bestimmte Instanz, nicht nur für Aufgaben. Und das fehlt wirklich. Allerdings ist die Behauptung, das SNG-system wäre inexistent schon ziemlich übertrieben.



ja das ahbe ich mir auch gedacht, aber immerhin gibt es ein ähnliches System


----------



## Gromthar (15. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Es geht ihm wahrscheinlich auch um die Suche nach Gruppenmitgliedern für eine bestimmte Instanz, nicht nur für Aufgaben. Und das fehlt wirklich. Allerdings ist die Behauptung, das SNG-system wäre inexistent schon ziemlich übertrieben.


Naja gut. Was gibts denn? Es gibt nen SNG-Channel für jede Region. Und dann? Wenn ich in Forochel Rufkram sammle schließt das nicht zugleich meine Ambitionen nach Annuminas zu gehen aus, oder irgendjemand sammelt aus langeweile derweil Erz im Nebelgebirge und würde auch lieber eine Instanz machen. Leider hat man untereinander keine Kommunikation und findet sich somit nicht. Eine Weltreise zu machen weil man eine Instanzgruppe zusammensuchen möchte ist ziemlich übertrieben. Und daher finde ich schon, dass ein richtiges System quasi nicht existent ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja ... das fand ich in WoW recht gut, auch wenn es knapp 2 Jahre dauerte bis es in der derzeitigen Form vorhanden war. Wenn man eine Gruppe für Instanz XY sucht, betritt man das System und sucht nach Leuten. Gut, so wirklich ein Problem ist es nicht, zumal man in die High-Level-Inis auch zumeist mit Freunden und/oder der Sippe geht.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juli 2008)

Wenn du eine Quest im Questlog anklickst, hast du unten eine SNG-Funktion, wenn du darauf klickst, wirst du in einer liste mit allen angezeigt, die das selbe gemacht haben.

Nur, weil es nicht benutzt wird, ist es nicht _nicht_ vorhanden.


----------



## Lizard King (15. Juli 2008)

Dafür das Garth Argawen erst die 2. Instanz nach dem tollen Hügelgrab ist, ist die Instanz Bockschwer!

erstmal der relativ lange Weg zur Instanz ist mit Eliten gepflastert und drinnen erstreckt sich einem beim ersten mal ein rießiges verschlungenes Gebiet...

Die Instanz ist mit die schönste und abwechslungsreichste aber gerade für den doch noch "niedrigen" Level sind die Bosse Ivar Bluthand und vor allem die Rote Maid nicht einfach in den Griff zu bekommen. Gutes Gruppenspiel ist bei den Endbossen gefragt und daher kann es Sehr frustrierend und zeitraubend sein wenn die Gruppe dann nicht perfekt das tut was sie soll.

Toll gestaltete Instanz aber für den Level Bereich zu komplex und Zeitaufwendig, hätte eine gute "Endgame" Instanz abgeben können.


----------



## Megowow (15. Juli 2008)

Fornost,

die quest mit den geistern befreien dauert ewig und an sich ist die ini mit einer normalen gruppe schwer zu schaffen bzw die ganze ini kannst vom zeitaufwand her eh knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bondKI (15. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Dafür das Garth Argawen erst die 2. Instanz nach dem tollen Hügelgrab ist ist die INI Bockschwer!
> 
> erstmal der relativ lange Weg zur Instanz ist mit Eliten gepflastert und drinnen erstreckt sich einem beim ersten mal ein rießiges Gebiet...
> 
> ...


Wenn du den Weg schon lang fandest, hättest du mal nach CD laufen sollen bevor sie dort ein Lagerfeuer für die Jäger hingestellt haben!
Und was alle gegen GA haben weiß ich auch nicht... mit meinem Main hatte ich die damals sogar aus Spaß einfach mehrmals durchgemacht, ist mMn eine der besten Ini´s im Spiel(also 6er nicht die fürn SZ).
Aber die Ini die ich am meisten Hasse ist die eine in Annuminas, wo der Geister Endboss am Ende ist.(Mir fällt der Name grade nicht ein....)


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Naja gut. Was gibts denn? Es gibt nen SNG-Channel für jede Region. Und dann? Wenn ich in Forochel Rufkram sammle schließt das nicht zugleich meine Ambitionen nach Annuminas zu gehen aus, oder irgendjemand sammelt aus langeweile derweil Erz im Nebelgebirge und würde auch lieber eine Instanz machen. Leider hat man untereinander keine Kommunikation und findet sich somit nicht. Eine Weltreise zu machen weil man eine Instanzgruppe zusammensuchen möchte ist ziemlich übertrieben. Und daher finde ich schon, dass ein richtiges System quasi nicht existent ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok mal ein paar Antworten

1. man kann für Aufgaben weitere Gefährten suchen, damit meinte ich SNG-System

2. Wenn du auf Belegaer spielt, da gibt es den Channel BeleSNG, ein SNG-Channel für den agnzen Server, also kann amn sich überall verständigen


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juli 2008)

Bei solchen Threads frage ich mich immer:
Es gibt doch so viele Quests. Warum gibt es Leute, die sich stundenlang an einer einzelnen Quest abrackern, nur um dann entnervt aufzugeben, statt einfach etwas anderes zu machen?
Es ist doch keine Pflicht, jede einzelne Quest zu machen.
Es mag am Anfang schwer sein, aber wenn man es erstmal raus hat, ist es gar nicht mehr so schwer, den "Abbrechen" Knopf bei einer Quest zu drücken.


----------



## Kerindor (15. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Bei solchen Threads frage ich mich immer:
> Es gibt doch so viele Quests. Warum gibt es Leute, die sich stundenlang an einer einzelnen Quest abrackern, nur um dann entnervt aufzugeben, statt einfach etwas anderes zu machen?
> Es ist doch keine Pflicht, jede einzelne Quest zu machen.
> Es mag am Anfang schwer sein, aber wenn man es erstmal raus hat, ist es gar nicht mehr so schwer, den "Abbrechen" Knopf bei einer Quest zu drücken.



Easy Mode und einfach was anderes machen ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Soviel Ehrgeiz sollte sein nicht nur das simple zu machen.
GA ist auch nicht mein Gebiet. Der Grund ist einfach, das Gebiet ist optisch toll, aber gepflastert von Elite-Gegnern.
Mein kleiner Schurke kommt da mit 31 zwar voran, aber extrem zähflüssig. Für 50 Exp darf man 5 Minuten auf einen Elite-Mob kloppen und davon mal eben 30 Stück.  Das macht dann nur bedingt Spass. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das man 35er "Normalos" für 280Exp problemlos selten mehr als eine Minute braucht.

GA ist für mich ein riesiger gefühlter Timesink ohne das man wirklich weiter kommt.

Aber auch ein Gebiet was ich schaffen muss. Blöder Ehrgeiz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juli 2008)

Die Wölfe- und Würmer-Aufgaben sind ja nun auch gerade ziemlich früh, fast schon Anfangsaufgaben.
 An denen hängt eine ganze menge Questkram, der hinterher kommt. Bzw. als ich zum ersten mal spielte die _Erwartung_, dass mir nur aufgrund der Wölfe-aufgabe möglicherweise viele andere versagt bleiben könnten (z.B. in den Nordhöhen bei dem kleinen Hügel, wo ein Waldläufer einige Flüchtlinge beschützt ist das so).

Und hinzu kommt, dass Abbrechen ungefähr genauso ermutigend ist wie damit fortzufahren. Denn die Aufgaben waren ja nicht _unmöglich_, in jenem fall hätte ich kein Problem damit gehabt (man ärgert sich ja auch nicht, wenn man alleine in die Spalte geht und da verliert. Ist ja auch keine Überraschung).


----------



## AntoniusPius (15. Juli 2008)

GA und Fornost sind schon recht nervig.

Was ich bisher aber am nervigsten fand war das questen im südlichen Evendim. Bei Nachtschatten und Hafergut sind manche Billwiss und Räuber Quests fast unschaffbar (solo mit nem Hauptmann), da jeder mob mit dem man kämpft kurz bevor er besiegt wird wegrennt und dabei 4 andere mobs in den Kampf verwickelt. 
Grenzwertig ist aber auch die Spinnenquestreihe in den nördlichen Trollhöhen, bei der man 4 mal (!) in das gleiche Gebiet geschickt wird und dabei jedes mal gefühlte 100 Spinnen töten muss.
Der rest vom Spiel (auf jeden Fall bis Level 45) gefällt mir aber sehr gut.


----------



## Sanchie (15. Juli 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Da muss ich Vetaro zustimmen, die Wölfe waren echt ein Graus. Unter anderem ein Grund, warum ich das Spiel erstmal ein halbes Jahr beiseite gelegt hatte. Ansonsten finde ich jegliche Art von Traits nerventötend, z.B. Kriecher in den Trollhöhen,usw...



Buch der Taten ist halt so ne Sache. Interessantes und innovatives Skillsystem aber auf Dauer doch sehr langatmig und nervig. Von Gebiet zu Gebiet steigert sich die Anzahl ins fast Endlose. Doch wenn mans geschafft hat, ist man seinem Ziel wieder ein Stückchen näher gekommen. Man beschäftigt sich sowieso für ne sehr lange Zeit mit nur einem Char, bis der mal richtig Ausgestattet bzw. mit den neuesten Fähigkeiten versorgt ist. Am besten sucht man sich halt ne Gruppe, mit denen man diese Taten dann vollbringt. Das geht dann wesentlich schneller.

Sanchie


----------



## BigJg (15. Juli 2008)

Meine hass inni ist Garth Argarwen 
meine hass gebiete sind evendim immer dieses ewige geschwimme
und das neue gebiet forochel die laufwege (reitwege) sind zu lang und man sollte am besten dort ruf farmen um schnell von einem ort zum anderen zu gelangen .

ich habe mit meinen chars aber noch ein anderes problem in jemdem gebiet ich finde dauert irgend welche bugs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dh. ich hänge laufend in wänden falle durch böden kann auch wände hochlaufen und von nur ca. im spiel gesehen 50 cm höhe mir die beine für 1min brechen. am schlimmsten ist es halt eben wenn ein neus buch rausgekommen ist^^

aber es macht trotzdem spaß^^


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

BigJg schrieb:


> ich habe mit meinen chars aber noch ein anderes problem in jemdem gebiet ich finde dauert irgend welche bugs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin mir nicht sicher aber vielleicht liegt es ja an deinem System, ich hatte noch nie solche Bugs aber kann auch Glück sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (15. Juli 2008)

Tja, bei Aufgaben wie in Dol Dinen, GA und Fornost sieht man nunmal wieder den MMO Charakter eines MMOs wie LotRO. Wers nicht mag kanns entweder lassen oder weiter mit Murmeln spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2008)

Hass inni is uru is mir ehrlich gesagt zu langweilig geworden schlichtweg^^ Und hass gebiet hmm puh des is ne schwere frage am ehesten trollhöhen weil mir die quests weniger gefallen wie in den anderen aber so richtig hassen keins ne


----------



## Tricks0r (15. Juli 2008)

Also die schlimmste Quest schlechthin is ja immer noch die, wo man den Hexenkönig von Angmar killn muss. War jedenfalls früher so. Is lang her das ich gespielt hab, aber zu Anfang musste man noch ganz Carn Dûm clearen um den Hexenkönig für die epische Quest killen zu können. Hat man versagt, konnt mans grad vergessen und von neuem die Instanz clearen, weil der Questgeber tot war.... Heut wird man glaub ich in die vorgefertigte Instanz geportet.

Edit: Is glaub ich Buch 8 Kapitel 5 vor Patch von Buch 10.


----------



## Dwarim (15. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich fand alle Instanzen derartig Entmutigend, dass sie mich direkt als kunden vergessen konnten. Vorallem der Umstand, dass die Instanz-Levelanforderungen bei GA, Hügelgräber und Fornost deutlich über denen der gesamten umliegenden Gegend waren, hat auch zu meiner Ignoranz ihnen gegenüber beigetragen.



In dem Punkt muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Garth Agarwen ist für mind. lvl 30, in den einsamen Landen kommt man allerdings (mühsam) auf max. 27, durchschnittlich eher 25.
In den Nordhöhen genau so, Fornost ist für 40+, die höchsten Quests in den Nordhöhen sind allerdings für etwa Level 35. Für mich als Ex-WoW'ler natürlich eine Umstellung, wo ich doch die Instanzen immer gerne mitgenommen habe beim Leveln, da es so einfach viel schneller lief. Find' ich echt schade, dass die Instanzen über dem eigentlichen "Level der Gebiete" angesetzt sind.


----------



## Kerindor (15. Juli 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Grenzwertig ist aber auch die Spinnenquestreihe in den nördlichen Trollhöhen, bei der man 4 mal (!) in das gleiche Gebiet geschickt wird und dabei jedes mal gefühlte 100 Spinnen töten muss.



Stimmt, die Questreihe hab ich schon verdrängt, gehört aber zum übelsten Designer-Müll den man sich nur ausdenken kann.
"Bitte töte 30 Elite-Spinnen und bringe mir deren Giftbeutel... *stundenlanges Gekloppe* ... Achja, ich vergaß, töte die *gleichen Elite-Spinnen* nochmal und bring mir aber diesmal deren rechte Kieferklaue... *gleiche Viecher nochmal umhau* ...übrigends, ich finde du solltest die *gleichen Elite-Spinnen* nochmal umhauen, aber dann mal die linke Kieferklaue mitbringen..."

usw...


Da hatte der Designer entweder einen sehr schlechten Tag oder lacht sich heute noch ins Fäustchen das sich unzählige Spieler leicht veräppelt vorkommen.


----------



## Emokeksii (15. Juli 2008)

bree lande...hab ich langsam satt....aber im grunde hatte ich noch nicht viel zeit andere gebiete zu hassen....bin im moment so in der gegend einsame lande


----------



## MASPEX (15. Juli 2008)

Ich finde jedes Gebiet hat seine guten und schlechten Seiten, aber an den Inis hab ich nix auszusetzen (habe meine eingespielte Raidgruppe mit der ich auch den ganzen Tag rumqueste und mir die Zeit vertreibe (tja Sippe halt^^)) wenn die GA-Gruppe gut eingespielt ist, kann man auch Ivar oder die rote Maid mit lvl 30-31 locker schaffen. Ich mach   GA grade zum 3. Mal mit meinem Jäger und meinem Waffenmeister hats mir riesen Spass gemacht und jetzt is der Schurke dran^^.
Was die Quests wie die Spinnen in den Trollhöhen angeht, naja so was muss es auch geben, sonst schätzt man Dinge wie die grandiose Gollum-Questreihe im Tal Bruinen nicht mehr, weil alles so überwältigent ist.

Allerdings finde ich auch noch, dass die ganzen Post-Quests im Auenland einfach grauenhaft sind, (laufe von A nach B und dann nach C ...) klar so endeckt man die schönen Auenlanddörfer aber nach der 3. oder 4. Quest gebe ich spätestens auf, weil mir einfach die Spannung fehlt.


----------



## Xordon (16. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Für mich als Ex-WoW'ler natürlich eine umstellung, wo ich doch die instanzen immer gerne mitgenommen habe beim leveln. Find ich echt schade dass die Instanzen über dem eigentlichen level der gebiete angesetzt sind.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Auch in WoW liegen die Instanzen größtenteils vom Level her über ihrer Umgebung, wobei das inzwischen ja oftmals gesenkt wurde. Beispiele:
Das scharlachrote Kloster
Gnomeregan
Der versunkene Tempel
Maraudon
In Burning Crusade liegen dagegen wegen des kompakteren Gebiets immer 2-3 passende Instanzen in der Nähe.

In HdRO fand ich die Instanzen allerdings auch vor allem dadurch entmutigend, dass ich nach der langwierigen Gruppensuche noch 4 Stunden Zeit einplanen müsste um sie zu machen. Das kann natürlich reizvoll sein, ist aber für viele einfach nicht einplanbar. An Quests fand ich weniges nervig, robuste MMO-Kost halt. Wenig Spaß haben mir die Hühnerquests gemacht. Gut, die sind vollkommen optional, aber doch recht langatmig.


----------



## bondKI (16. Juli 2008)

Tricks0r schrieb:


> Also die schlimmste Quest schlechthin is ja immer noch die, wo man den Hexenkönig von Angmar killn muss. War jedenfalls früher so. Is lang her das ich gespielt hab, aber zu Anfang musste man noch ganz Carn Dûm clearen um den Hexenkönig für die epische Quest killen zu können. Hat man versagt, konnt mans grad vergessen und von neuem die Instanz clearen, weil der Questgeber tot war.... Heut wird man glaub ich in die vorgefertigte Instanz geportet.
> 
> Edit: Is glaub ich Buch 8 Kapitel 5 vor Patch von Buch 10.


kurzes Off-Topic:
Kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass man den Hexenkönig schön getötet hat. Normal verreckt der doch erst in Gondor, oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ja in einem Punkt muss ich dir Recht geben: Das Spiel wird immer einfacher gemacht!(OK in dem fall wars gut so, aber gibt ja noch viele andere Sachen die genervt wurden, und so geht halt leider ein bisschen atmo verloren)


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2008)

bondKI schrieb:


> kurzes Off-Topic:
> Kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass man den Hexenkönig schön getötet hat. Normal verreckt der doch erst in Gondor, oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung?
> 
> 
> ...




Der gemeinte Typ heisst Mordirith und ist der Nachfolger des Hexenkönigs, der vor langer zeit in Angmar chef war. So ein bisschen wie Romulus der Große für das Römische reich.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Der gemeinte Typ heisst Mordirith und ist der Nachfolger des Hexenkönigs, der vor langer zeit in Angmar chef war. So ein bisschen wie Romulus der Große für das Römische reich.



naja soweit ich das im Spiel mitbekommen habe ist der, der Truchsees von Angmar also noch kein Nachfolger (oder ist Truchsees auch noch ein Nachfolger?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Naja egal Hauptsache ist, man besiegt Ihn nicht wirklich, am Ende verschwindet er nämlich schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagdy (16. Juli 2008)

Nur schnell zum klären. Ein Truchses ist ein Verwalter, soweit ich weiß, 
aber guggst Du hier KLICK


----------



## faaaaa (16. Juli 2008)

Also ganz erlich: ich verstehe net, was ihr alle gegen Garth Agarwen habt. Zugegeben, es dauert schon ca. 4 Stunden. Aber ich finde die Instanz sehr gelungen. War 4-5 Mal drin und ich fands Klasse. Gerade der Kampf gegen Ivar ist wirklich genial. Zwar schwierig, aber auf jeden Fall zu schaffen. Das erste Mal war ich mit Lvl 32 (oder max. 33) drin und ich kam voll auf meine Kosten. Da fand ich das ewige Herumirren im Hügelgrab wesentlich schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da scheine ich hier ziemlich alleine zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cbuffed76 (16. Juli 2008)

So, ich hab mich nun den solo-schaffbaren Quests in den Nordhöhen gewidmet und ja, es geht voran! Sehr flott!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

15 Luchspelze in 10 Minuten, jeder Luchs gibt ca. 250 EXP (zum Vergleich, die Elite aus GA die deutlich zäher sind geben irgendwas um 130 EXP auf meiner Stufe), etc.
Man hat das Gefühl, dass sich wieder was tut.
Aber ja, ich muss sagen, dass schon etwas Wehmut dabei  ist, ein paar GA Quests noch offen zu haben und erst später wieder hin zu gehen.
Mag komisch sein, aber ich seh die Landstriche, in die man eingeführt wird als "Abschnitte/KApitel" in sich selbst und da hätte ich gern alles in GA erledigt bevor ich in ne neue Region weiter ziehe.
Klar kann man auf "Abbrechen" bei ner Quest clicken, aber wenn man sich schon so weit vorgekämpft hat, möchte man den Rest eben auch noch knacken...
Den Anspruch hab ich dann schon.
Aber ich denk bis lvl 33-34 bleib ich jetzt erst mal bei den recht schnell (meist solo) schaffbaren Nordhöhen Quests!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2008)

Die nervigste Region ist meiner Meinung nach Angmar, weil es einfach so dunkel ist.
Die nervigste Instanz ist die Spalte , hängt mir schon bis zum Hals raus.
Die nervigste Quest? hmmmmmmmm, gibt nur tolle Quests.^^
Früher war diese Norbog Quest und diese Eberquest an der Brücke recht nervig, weil es von den Mobs wenig gab und es nicht immer gedroppt ist.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juli 2008)

Wagdy schrieb:


> Nur schnell zum klären. Ein Truchses ist ein Verwalter, soweit ich weiß,
> aber guggst Du hier KLICK



Ja mein ich doch, ist auch wie in der Trilogie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killereichhörnchen (16. Juli 2008)

Das nervigste Gebiet ist Evedim weil es dort keine gescheiten Quests gibt ^^.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juli 2008)

faaaaa schrieb:


> Also ganz erlich: ich verstehe net, was ihr alle gegen Garth Agarwen habt. Zugegeben, es dauert schon ca. 4 Stunden. Aber ich finde die Instanz sehr gelungen. War 4-5 Mal drin und ich fands Klasse. Gerade der Kampf gegen Ivar ist wirklich genial. Zwar schwierig, aber auf jeden Fall zu schaffen. Das erste Mal war ich mit Lvl 32 (oder max. 33) drin und ich kam voll auf meine Kosten. Da fand ich das ewige Herumirren im Hügelgrab wesentlich schlimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich finde Garth Agarwen auch sehr gelungen, das Problem ist aber, man findet oft nur Gruppen die nur die Anfangsquests machen wollen und man so nicht richtig weit reinkommt. Ein anderes Problem ist das sich die instanz ziemlich lange zieht, dafür sind die Bosskämpfe um so schöner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (16. Juli 2008)

Fornost Geister, ooh man hat man mehr als 2-3 Leute in der Gruppe die die Quest auch noch brauchen kann man sich darauf einstallen mind. einen  2. Run deswegen nochmals zu veranschlagen.
Es wäre cleverer gelöst wenn das befreien für jeden zählen würde, genauso die Kelche im Hügelgrab -_-
Fornost fand ich persönlich eh etwas fad gestaltet.

die Endbosse der beiden doch ultra kurz gehaltenen Annuminas inis sind auch übermäßig schwer, das stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der Rücksetzpunkt nach einem Wipe ist auch doof, je nach Ini kann man sicher wieder durch ewig viele Elite hacken, oder auf gut glück durchreiten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (16. Juli 2008)

garth agarwen ist ein ziemlich übler designschnitzer. man freut sich dass man schön vorankommt beim leveln, hat alle anderen quests in der region geschafft, sucht sich ein paar freunde um die instanz zu machen - und wird gnadenlos durch den fleischwolf gedreht. das frustriert natürlich ungemein und trägt nicht gerade zur begeisterung für das instanz-konzept bei.


----------



## Dalfi (16. Juli 2008)

Da es ja offensichtlich hier um gehasste Regionen geht hätte ich auch noch nen Beitrag zu leisten und zwar in Schergrat´s Norden wo die Feuerelementare sind.

Diese kleinen nervigen Wichtel die einen ständig beim Partikelfarmen penetrieren gehören eindeutig in diesen Bereich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himheru (16. Juli 2008)

GA...Da war ich noch nie mit ner Gruppe drin...Nur einmal Solo mit meinem 50iger HM um mir die Instanz mal ein bisschen anzuschauen und fand die eigentlich recht toll gemacht.Aber ich denke mit meiner Bardin werde ich mal reingehen^^


----------



## mendiger (16. Juli 2008)

also ich hasse das zwergen und elfenstartgebiet...


----------



## Makata (16. Juli 2008)

> also ich hasse das zwergen und elfenstartgebiet...


Also das Zwergenstartgebiet hat mir am besten gefallen.

Hass -> Taten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Lizard King Hügelgrab die Kelche, oh ja, die sind sowas von doof.


----------



## Plauzius (16. Juli 2008)

So meine Lieben, 
jetzt präsentiere ich euch mal meine hassquest (eigentlich handelt es sich um eine Tat im BdT und gilt nur, wenn man keinen Hobbit spielt):

Unschuld im Auenland (75 Quest erledigen).

Als zwerg wird man gekonnt um das Auenland herum geschleust, so dass es (mir zumindest) schwer fällt diese ganze grauen Quests anzugehen.

Eigentlich gehe ich mit begeisterung farmen. Man kann schön abschalten und zeitlich lässt es sich einfach variabel planen. Aber diese Auenland aaarrgg. So schick es auch sein mag^^.


...reingehauen


----------



## Makata (16. Juli 2008)

Ach die 75 Aufgaben sind so schnell erledigt.
Das fand ich gar net so schlimm.

Aber im allgemeinen sind Taten furchtbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2008)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Da es ja offensichtlich hier um gehasste Regionen geht hätte ich auch noch nen Beitrag zu leisten und zwar in Schergrat´s Norden wo die Feuerelementare sind.
> 
> Diese kleinen nervigen Wichtel die einen ständig beim Partikelfarmen penetrieren gehören eindeutig in diesen Bereich.
> 
> ...



Ich wunder mich, dass seit meinem letzten einloggen noch kein Flame gekommen ist.
Vielleicht wars aber auch einfach _zu _auffällig.
Ich schüttel mich immernoch, auf die gefahr hin, dass Dalfi den Beitrag zum Spaß geschrieben hat.
Was mein Problem ist?
Der hat nen Satz genitiviert, der nen Dativ braucht! "Im Norden vom Schergrat"! Und dabei hatt er auch noch einen Deppen-Aktzent gesetzt, an einer Stelle, an der nichtmal ein Apostroph hingehört!


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. Juli 2008)

Und der Schergrat ist auch noch komplett das falsche Spiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, darum gings eigentlich, die überraschung, dass ich ihn nicht wegen dem falschen Thema beschimpfe sondern seine Rechtschreibung kritisiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (16. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlecht, 2 Beiträge, davon einer total versemmelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntoniusPius (16. Juli 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Questreihe hab ich schon verdrängt, gehört aber zum übelsten Designer-Müll den man sich nur ausdenken kann.
> "Bitte töte 30 Elite-Spinnen und bringe mir deren Giftbeutel... *stundenlanges Gekloppe* ... Achja, ich vergaß, töte die *gleichen Elite-Spinnen* nochmal und bring mir aber diesmal deren rechte Kieferklaue... *gleiche Viecher nochmal umhau* ...übrigends, ich finde du solltest die *gleichen Elite-Spinnen* nochmal umhauen, aber dann mal die linke Kieferklaue mitbringen..."
> 
> usw...
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau das war die Reaktion in meiner Gefährtengruppe.

"... und danach rennt ihr nochmal duch die ganzen Elitespinnen und tötet ihre Anführerin..."

da hatte echt ein Entwickler einen sehr schlechten Tag.


----------



## tekbear (16. Juli 2008)

fornost ist der horror.

ansonsten sind die highlevel instanzen echt sehr gut gemacht. also sowohl carn dum, als auch urugarth und barad gularan.

macht alles sehr viel spass

annuminas hab ich noch nicht gemacht, hab aber gehört daß das vom spielspass her mit die besten sein sollen.


----------



## Lizard King (22. Juli 2008)

tekbear schrieb:


> annuminas hab ich noch nicht gemacht, hab aber gehört daß das vom spielspass her mit die besten sein sollen.



Die zwei Anuminas Inis die ich kenne sind eigendlich nur zum Ruf sammeln und ULTRA kurz bzw. klein gehalten, dafür haben sie aber Bock schwere Endbosse.

Entweder man hat eine Super grp. Zusammenstellung oder EXTREM viel dmg am start... :-(

hoffe das wird mal etwas überarbeitet...


----------



## exogen (22. Juli 2008)

Ich mag nur die Reiter-Quests, Handwerksquests und Spinnen nicht ;D
der rest gefällt mir eigl^^ bzw. ich reg mich nicht über die restlichen 
nerrvigen sachen nicht auf, da die "guten" Aufgaben und Orte nunmal überwiegen


----------



## Cyberflips (22. Juli 2008)

Garth Argawen ist hässlich...das stimmt. Und meine Liebelingsregion ist es auch nicht, aber genau das soll sie ja auch sein: hässlich. Verflucht und von ruhelosen untoten Seelen und Geistern bevölkert. 

Ebenso ist es mit den kargen und lebensfeindlichen Feldern von Fornost, auch kein schöner Ort

Allerdings hab ich persönlich selten das Gefühl gehabt das es übermässig nervt. Der alte Wald wie ich 20 rum war hat etwas genervt. Erst war ich ja fasziniert und natürlich auf der Suche nach Bekanntem. Die Hecke, der alte Weidenmann, der Hügel, Tom Bombadil und der Fluss, die Stimmung....alles da. Die Quests und das ewige verlaufen allerdings haben ziemlich an meinen Nerven gezehrt. Und das ewige sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt anfangs fasziniert gab es dann doch später einige Schimpfwörter und Hasskapaden auf die Leveldesigner^^
Aber ich denke so isser halt der alte Wald und so ist es auch mit Garth Argawen. So ist es nun mal und ein Kämpfer in Mittelerde kann es sich nun mal nicht aussuchen und muss durch das Übel durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so seh ich das jedenfalls immer wenn ich mal in eine Gegend komme, die ich eigentlich verfluchen möchte. Angmar ist beispielsweise auch so eine Gegend, die ich eigendlich hasse. doch die Geschichte und die Quests sind super und deshalb muss mein Wächter da weiter durch. 
Zur Zeit ist er im faszinierenden Forochel und da wird man mit einer ebenfalls lebensfeindlichen Eiswelt konfrontiert, die aber ihren eisigen Charme hat und traumhaft umgesetzt ist. Atmosphäre pur eben - im Guten wie im Schlechten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (22. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> (Wer's genau wissen will: man macht dort in 3-4 stunden ca 500silber-1g)



Ist das denn viel? Spiele nur WoW z.zt. und kann daher nicht einschätzen, wie gut das ist.


----------



## bondKI (22. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Die zwei Anuminas Inis die ich kenne sind eigendlich nur zum Ruf sammeln und ULTRA kurz bzw. klein gehalten, dafür haben sie aber Bock schwere Endbosse.
> 
> Entweder man hat eine Super grp. Zusammenstellung oder EXTREM viel dmg am start... :-(
> 
> hoffe das wird mal etwas überarbeitet...


Dann mach mal Haudh Valandil, ist mMn die beste der 3 Ini´s dort und auch recht schwer, 1Fehler--->Wipe. Aber ich bin gerne in Annuminas und jetzt mit Buch 14 werde ich mir auch das Set dort erfarmen.
Allerdings hasse ich es, die Kriecher in den Trollhöhlen fürs BdT zu farmen, dass dauert sooo Laaange...


----------



## Vetaro (22. Juli 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Ist das denn viel? Spiele nur WoW z.zt. und kann daher nicht einschätzen, wie gut das ist.




Ich bin auf Level 50 schon seit ner ganzen weile auf ca. 4,5 Gold. Über den Preis von 1 Gold kommt bis auf ganz wenigen Sachen eigentlich kaum was drüber. Damit kommt man also schon ziemlich weit.
 Übrigens ist 1 Gold  1000 Silber.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Naja ich weis ja nich was du einkaufst aber des was ich auf 50 kauf sind sachen die doch teilweise sauber über 1g gehen können (rezepte haus ausrüstung) reiserationen vielelicht nich aber viel mehr brauch ich auch gar nich


----------



## Vetaro (22. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Naja ich weis ja nich was du einkaufst aber des was ich auf 50 kauf sind sachen die doch teilweise sauber über 1g gehen können (rezepte haus ausrüstung) reiserationen vielelicht nich aber viel mehr brauch ich auch gar nich



Ich kauf vorallem ziemlich wenig ein. Aber ich meinte jetzt durchaus die ganz normalen sachen, die man kauft. Ausnahmen davon sind natürlich Hellblaue End-ausrüstungsteile und so. Aber zum Beispiel Beryllsplitter, die beliebten Zutaten für diese Rüstungsteile,  sind bei uns immer um 1 Gold teuer.


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

@Dwarim

naja ich bin anderer Meinung in 3-4 Stunden macht man weit mehr als 500s-1g. Und ich würde sagen ich weiß wovon ich spreche da ich schon einiges an Gold angesammelt habe


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich kauf vorallem ziemlich wenig ein. Aber ich meinte jetzt durchaus die ganz normalen sachen, die man kauft. Ausnahmen davon sind natürlich Hellblaue End-ausrüstungsteile und so. Aber zum Beispiel Beryllsplitter, die beliebten Zutaten für diese Rüstungsteile,  sind bei uns immer um 1 Gold teuer.


Ja leider war auch schon mal anders da konnte man noch sehr viel geld mit machen^^ bei uns sind die nur noch um die 600s rum... in der hinsicht hast schon recht


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ja leider war auch schon mal anders da konnte man noch sehr viel geld mit machen^^ bei uns sind die nur noch um die 600s rum... in der hinsicht hast schon recht



ja stimmt bei uns ist es auch so 600-800s und früher bekam man die für 1g-1,5g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ja stimmt bei uns ist es auch so 600-800s und früher bekam man die für 1g-1,5g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja vor gut nem jahr gingen die auf morthond zumindest für an die 3g weg


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> naja vor gut nem jahr gingen die auf morthond zumindest für an die 3g weg



ok ich bin seit Release nicht dabei, dann kann ich sowas nicht wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenns so weitergeht bekommt man die wirklich für 200-300s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (23. Juli 2008)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: Ich hasse *Forochel*!

Mit vollem Questbuch, sollte man dort NICHT hingehen um Buch 13 durch zu spielen.

Zumindest sollte man UNBEDINGT die Quest "Der eisige Krieg" absolvieren!

Diese ewigen: "_Reise vom Ostufer zum Westufer und noch 6x wieder hin und zurück..._" - Das hat mich viel Zeit und Nerven gekostet.
Im übrigen: Diese ganzen Reisequests nerven... "_Danke für das Erfüllen von Aufgaben in Angmar. Und nun reise mal zu Herrn Elrond, der alten Socke, und bestelle ihm mal liebe Grüße von seinem alten Sandkastenfreund aus Angmar..._".
Ich frage mich, wie die Nicht-Jäger-Klassen diese Reisen bewerkstelligen? So eine Reise um die (bis dahin bekannte) Welt ist ja nicht eben so erledigt.

Warum kann ich Herrn Elrond nicht einen Brief schreiben? Ich lege auch gern ein trübes Wurmauge bei...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

